# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مشکل در انتخاب دانشگاه فرهنگیان هنگام ثبت نام کنکور

## biomarshal

بچه‌ها واسه انتخاب دانشگاه فرهنگیان باید موقع ثبت نام کنکور کاری انجام بدیم؟ گزینه خاصی انتخاب کنیم؟
چون تو قسمت علاقمندی ها واسه ثبت‌نام کنکور هیچ قسمتی در مورد دانشگاه فرهنگیان نیست
لطفا اگه چیزی در این خصوص می‌دونید راهنمایی کنید

----------


## aretmis

فرهنگیان رو الان نباید انتخاب کرد
بعد از نتایج کنکور اگه شرایط قبولی رو داشتین (تراز بالای 6500 سن کمتر از 22سال و معدل 14به بالا) میتونید توی ده تا انتخاب اول رشته فرهنگیان مد نظر رو بزنید و اگه دعوت به مصاحبه شدین ........

----------


## biomarshal

> فرهنگیان رو الان نباید انتخاب کرد
> بعد از نتایج کنکور اگه شرایط قبولی رو داشتین (تراز بالای 6500 سن کمتر از 22سال و معدل 14به بالا) میتونید توی ده تا انتخاب اول رشته فرهنگیان مد نظر رو بزنید و اگه دعوت به مصاحبه شدین ........


خب خیالم راحت شد
واقعا خیلی خیلی ممنون بابت راهنمایی و لطفی که کردید
سپاسگزارم

----------

